# Sex's



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Is there any way to determine the sex of a Red Belly Piranaha?


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

no


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

only if u cut them open and look at the egg sack
or see them breed first hand


----------



## inthedark (Mar 15, 2003)

endless debate but the short answer is no.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

you can't tell their sex when they are young, but when they reached the 5" mark, the females will have a more rounded belly, considering that they are well-fed. You can look closely on the side of the tank or on the top (being very careful that you don't scared them too much). sometimes, you can observed your fishes and look for their behaviors. Some females aren't as aggressive as the males (only when they are spawning will they become really aggressive - even killing one of the other ones).

People have different experiences in distinguishing the gender of their fishes, so don't think that my way is the right way. This is my input.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Piranas are not sexually dimorphic with the exception of Pygopristis denticulata.

Thanks for your input.


----------

